# Need for Speed Pro Street: Wheelies



## SpIdErScHwEiN (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe einen Supra und wollte fragen ob man mit dem auch Wheelies machen kann der hat 750PS.
Muss ich mir noch irgendein bestimmtes teil kaufen oder sowas bitte helft mir.

Danke


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Dezember 2007)

Wheelies gehen nur mit Heckantrieb-Fahrzeugen. Sollte der Supra ja sein, oder?
Dann halt noch genug PS und er hebt ab.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (10. Dezember 2007)

Der Supra ist ein Hecktriebler  (zumindest im echten Leben)
MFG


----------



## danone (10. Dezember 2007)

gibt es überhaupt ein normales auto was Wheelies schafft? ich glaube dazu müsste man extrem breite pluschen haben die durch nen burnout richtig kleben müssen. - dann kommt da vielleicht was....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Dezember 2007)

also ich mach bei NfS - PS die wheelies mit nem dodge charger R/T mit round about 800 pferdchen, der geht ganz gut


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (10. Dezember 2007)

@ danone
ein Auto mit normaler Straßenbereifung zum Wheelie zu bringen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Außer man würde das Auto sehr stark verändern und umbauen. Sprich das Fahrzeug vorne sehr leicht und hinten sehr schwer zu machen. Das würde aber überhaupt nichts bringen, weil das Auto nicht steuerbar ist und 2. die Beschleunigung auch nicht höher ausfallen dürfte.
Es gibt Autos mit Slickreifen die für Showzwecke gebaut wurden und Wheelies schaffen, aber das ist ungefähr so cool wie Lowrider oder ein Magen-Darm-Infekt.
Ich finde das Spiel ist eh total fern der Realität und der Wheelie Modus ist extra bescheuert und total überflüssig. Selbst die Dragster sind so gebaut, dass sie nicht lange ein Wheelie machen.


----------



## Honk53 (13. Januar 2008)

naja ich mache meine wheelies immer mit einen nissan 240 sx und naja meistens sind die über 200m^^


----------



## Hans im Glück (13. Januar 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Supra und wollte fragen ob man mit dem auch Wheelies machen kann der hat 750PS.
> Muss ich mir noch irgendein bestimmtes teil kaufen oder sowas bitte helft mir.
> 
> Danke


 
Mein Porsche Cayman schafft 990 Meter Wheelie


----------



## Klafert (16. Januar 2008)

ich fahr mit der shelby gt 500 locker die volle 1/4 meile oben


----------



## boss3D (20. Januar 2008)

Ich mache meine Wheelies immer mit dem besten, der drei Porsches. Alles auf Stufe vier tunen > dann legt der 350 Meter Wheelies hin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wheelies gehen nur mit Heckantrieb-Fahrzeugen. Sollte der Supra ja sein, oder?
> Dann halt noch genug PS und er hebt ab.



Supra ist auf jeden Fall ein Hecktriebler, das war schon die Celica Supra und wurd bei der MK4 nicht geändert.

PS: hab 'ne MK3 vor der Tür, seit Dienstag abend wieder  


Hans im Glück schrieb:


> Mein Porsche Cayman schafft 990 Meter Wheelie


Porsches sind ja auch RR Autos, was in der PRaxis richtig ******** ist, das Fahrverhalten ist einfach unmöglich (vorn leicht, hinten schwer, wenns ausbricht, fang an zu beten)...

Statussymbol sind sie ja aber fahrbar nicht unbedingt (die VW Porsches dürften wohl die besten Porsches sein  )...


----------



## TALON-ONE (24. Februar 2008)

_ PS: hab 'ne MK3 vor der Tür, seit Dienstag abend wieder  

_Bilder !!!


Jemand Lust auf nen ProStreet BilderFred ??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Februar 2008)

Ich habe eine Dogde Viper SRT10 der ca 800 Ps hat und da ist nicht mit Wheeelies


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> _ PS: hab 'ne MK3 vor der Tür, seit Dienstag abend wieder
> 
> _Bilder !!!


hier hab ich 'nen Bild gepostet


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. Februar 2008)

Hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel der MK3, ein eher
seltener Anblick auf unseren Straßen.


----------

